# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سيد العُباد صلى الله عليه وسلم

## خالد سعد النجار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيد العُباد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يذكر الله على كل أحيانه.   
البخاري ـ كتاب الحيض

عن حذيفة -رضي الله عنه- قال كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا حزبه أمر صلى.
(حسن) أبو داود - 4703صحيح الجامع . *

عن المغيرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: إن كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ليقوم ليصلي حتى ترم قدماه أو ساقاه، فيقال له، فيقول: أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا.                                   
البخاري كتاب الجمعة برقم 1062

عن ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- قال كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يصلي في السفر على راحلته حيث توجهت به يومئ [يشير برأسه] إيماء صلاة الليل إلا الفرائض ويوتر على راحلته. 
البخاري كتاب الجمعة برقم945

عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا افتتح الصلاة قال: سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك.
( حسن صحيح ) الترمذي ـ كتاب الصلاة برقم 226

عن علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه- عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه كان إذا قام إلى الصلاة قال: وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السماوات والأرض حنيفا وما أنا من المشركين، إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين، لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا من المسلمين، اللهم أنت الملك لا إله إلا أنت، أنت ربي وأنا عبدك، ظلمت نفسي واعترفت بذنبي، فاغفر لي ذنوبي جميعا، إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، واهدني لأحسن الأخلاق، لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا أنت، واصرف عني سيئها، لا يصرف عني سيئها إلا أنت، لبيك وسعديك والخير، كله في يديك، والشر ليس إليك، أنا بك وإليك، تباركت وتعاليت، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.
وإذا ركع قال: اللهم لك ركعت، وبك آمنت، ولك أسلمت، خشع لك سمعي وبصري ومخي وعظمي وعصبي.
وإذا رفع قال: اللهم ربنا لك الحمد ملء السماوات، وملء الأرض، وملء ما بينهما، وملء ما شئت من شيء بعد.
 وإذا سجد قال: اللهم لك سجدت، وبك آمنت، ولك أسلمت، سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وصوره وشق سمعه وبصره، تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين.
 ثم يكون من آخر ما يقول بين التشهد والتسليم: اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وما أسرفت، وما أنت أعلم به مني، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر، لا إله إلا أنت.
مسلم ـ كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها برقم 1290

عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا قام من الليل يتهجد، قال: اللهم لك الحمد أنت قيم السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد لك ملك السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن، ولك الحمد أنت ملك السماوات والأرض، ولك الحمد أنت الحق ووعدك الحق ولقاؤك حق وقولك حق، والجنة حق والنار حق والنبيون حق ومحمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حق والساعة حق، اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وإليك أنبت، وبك خاصمت، وإليك حاكمت، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر، لا إله إلا أنت  ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
البخاري كتاب الجمعة برقم 1053

عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت: كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا عمل عملا أثبته، وكان إذا نام من الليل أو مرض صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة، قالت: وما رأيت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قام ليلة حتى الصباح، وما صام شهرا متتابعا إلا رمضان.
مسلم ـ كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها برقم 1235

كان عبد الله بن الزبير -رضي الله عنه- على المنبر يقول: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا انصرف من الصلاة يقول: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا إله إلا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون، أهل النعمة والفضل والثناء الحسن، لا إله إلا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون.
مسلم ، أبو داود ـ كتاب الصلاة برقم 1288

عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن أنه سأل عائشة -رضي الله عنها- كيف كانت صلاة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في رمضان؟ فقالت: ما كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يزيد في رمضان ولا في غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة، يصلي أربعا فلا تسل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي أربعا فلا تسل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي ثلاثا. قالت عائشة: فقلت: يا رسول الله، أتنام قبل أن توتر؟ فقال يا عائشة إن عيني تنامان ولا ينام قلبي.
البخاري ـ كتاب الجمعة برقم 1079

عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا دخل العشر، شد مئزره، وأحيا ليله، وأيقظ أهله. 
البخاري ـ كتاب صلاة التراويح برقم 1884

عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يعتكف في كل رمضان عشرة أيام، فلما كان العام الذي قبض فيه اعتكف عشرين يوما.
البخاري ـ كتاب الاعتكاف برقم 1903

عن عبد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- قال: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا قفل [رجع] من الحج أو العمرة -ولا أعلمه إلا قال الغزو- يقول كلما أوفى على ثنية أو فدفد [المرتفع من الأرض] كبر ثلاثا ثم قال: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء، قدير آيبون تائبون عابدون ساجدون لربنا حامدون، صدق الله وعده ونصر عبده وهزم الأحزاب وحده. 
البخاري ـ كتاب الجهاد والسير برقم2773

عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا عصفت الريح، قال: اللهم إني أسألك خيرها وخير ما فيها وخير ما أرسلت به، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها وشر ما أرسلت به. قالت: وإذا تخيلت [تغيمت] السماء تغير لونه وخرج ودخل وأقبل وأدبر، فإذا مطرت سري عنه، فعرفت ذلك في وجهه. قالت عائشة: فسألته، فقال: لعله يا عائشة كما قال قوم عاد: {فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل أوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا}. 
مسلم ـ كتاب صلاة الاستسقاء برقم 1496

عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدعو عند الكرب، يقول: لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات والأرض ورب العرش العظيم. 
البخاري ـ كتاب الدعوات برقم 5869

عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدعو يقول: رب أعني ولا تعن علي، وانصرني ولا تنصر علي، وامكر لي ولا تمكر علي، واهدني ويسر الهدى لي، وانصرني على من بغى علي، رب اجعلني لك شكارا لك ذكارا لك رهابا [كثير الخوف] لك مطواعا لك مخبتا [خاضعا خاشعا] إليك أواها منيبا [متذللا كثير البكاء] رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي [الخطيئة والإثم] وأجب دعوتي وثبت حجتي وسدد لساني واهد قلبي واسلل سخيمة [الحقد والغل] صدري. 
الترمذي ـ كتاب الدعوات (صحيح) حديث 3485 صحيح الجامع.

عن أنس بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- قال: كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يكثر أن يقول في دعائه: اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة، وفي الآخرة حسنة، وقنا عذاب النار. 
أحمد ـ المسند (صحيح) حديث 4802 صحيح الجامع

عن زيد ابن أرقم -رضي الله عنه- قال: لا أقول لكم إلا كما كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول، كان يقول: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل والهرم وعذاب القبر، اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها أنت خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع، ومن قلب لا يخشع، ومن نفس لا تشبع، ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها. 
مسلم، كتاب الذكر والدعاء والتوبة والاستغفار برقم4899

*د/ خالد سعد النجار*alnaggar66@hotmail.com

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

